# New Silk Knife Bags



## JBroida (Aug 12, 2011)

We just got in a new shipment of silk knife bags... this time, we got some for 300mm long knives (yanagibas and sujihikis), as well as some more for 270mm knives (gyutos, sujihikis, and yanagibas)... you can see the full gallery here:
Silk Knife Bags @ JKI (Facebook Gallery)

They will be up on our site later today.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 12, 2011)

And they're all up on the website 

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/knife-cases-bags.html


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 12, 2011)

That yellow one with the blue string is classy.

k.


----------



## manic11 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow - they are beautiful. I already dropped you an email


----------



## Customfan (Aug 13, 2011)

Very are spectacular Jon! I am still getting compliments from the ones I got from the previous order and had fun tying them just right! :thumbsup:


----------

